# Joel Campbell



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2014)

_Data di nascita: 26/06/1992
Altezza: 178 cm
Nazione: Costa Rica
Squadra: Olympiakos (cartellino dell'Arsenal)
Ruolo: Esterno destro/sinistro,seconda punta_​

Giocatore rapido,con un gran dribbling e buona visione di gioco.
A seguire,un video.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2014)

Viste le voci,mi sembrava opportuno aprire il topic.
Direi che è abbastanza evidente che non stiamo parlando di un centravanti,quindi,qualora il presunto affare con l'Arsenal si concretizzasse,penso che non prenderemmo Iturbe ed useremmo parte dei 30 milioni per una punta.
Che ne dite?


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2014)

Ma oggettivamente, sostituire Balotelli con Campbell, ma dove vogliamo andare?! Una stagione a metà classifica tranquilla, ve lo dico io


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma oggettivamente, sostituire Balotelli con Campbell, ma dove vogliamo andare?! Una stagione a metà classifica tranquilla, ve lo dico io



Campbell gioca esterno,quindi in teoria non andrebbe a sostituire Balotelli.


----------



## Serginho (19 Giugno 2014)

E' un buon giocatore in grande crescita, ma non è una punta, quindi verrebbe utilizzato sull'esterno secondo me. Molto bello comunque il gol che fece contro lo United negli ottavi


----------



## iceman. (19 Giugno 2014)

Non mi piace manco un po'...ma non ho dubbi sul fatto che non arriverà per il semplice motivo che prendiamo solo soldi.


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2014)

E' un buon giocatore ed è giovane,se l'Arsenal lo inserisce insieme ad un bel po' di soldi non vedo perchè storcere il naso. Credete che se prendiamo solo 50 milioni cash verranno spesi tutti fino all'ultimo centesimo? Non credo proprio,quindi meglio sto ragazzo + il potenziale nuovo acquisto che sarà sempre lo stesso,o che incassiamo 40 o che incassiamo 55.


----------



## andre (20 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma oggettivamente, sostituire Balotelli con Campbell, ma dove vogliamo andare?! Una stagione a metà classifica tranquilla, ve lo dico io



Elsha cosa aveva dimostrato più di Campbell quando arrivò?


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Elsha cosa aveva dimostrato più di Campbell quando arrivò?


Ok, ma sarebbe una scommessa. Balotelli deve essere sostituito con un grande attaccante e basta.


----------



## Serginho (20 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma sarebbe una scommessa. Balotelli deve essere sostituito con un grande attaccante e basta.



Il Milan ormai prende solo scommesse, i grandi attaccanti e basta come dici tu costano pure più di Balotelli


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Milan ormai prende solo scommesse, i grandi attaccanti e basta come dici tu costano pure più di Balotelli


Tutto dipenderà da quanto ci daranno per prendersi Balotelli.


----------



## Serginho (20 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Tutto dipenderà da quanto ci daranno per prendersi Balotelli.



Dipende pure da chi consideri tu come grande attaccante. Quelli che considero grandi io costano dai 50 pippi in su di solito e non credo che Balotelli arrivi a valere tale cifra entro agosto


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Dipende pure da chi consideri tu come grande attaccante. Quelli che considero grandi io costano dai 50 pippi in su di solito e non credo che Balotelli arrivi a valere tale cifra entro agosto


Se Balotelli arriverà a 5-6 gol nel mondiale, c'è chi potrebbe fare follie, come il Monaco.


----------



## Serginho (20 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se Balotelli arriverà a 5-6 gol nel mondiale, c'è chi potrebbe fare follie, come il Monaco.



Arrivare a 40 milioni sarebbe già un miracolo. Secondo me state un po' esagerando con le fantasie. Che poi va anche calcolato se i grandi attaccanti vogliono venire da noi, se hanno uno stipendio sostenibile e sopratutto se tutti i soldi di Balotelli vengono reinvestiti


----------



## iceman. (20 Giugno 2014)

Ormai possiamo andare sui Negredo, e quelli che non hanno fatto bene nella speranza di rilanciarli tipo Lamela,Jovetic...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma oggettivamente, sostituire Balotelli con Campbell, ma dove vogliamo andare?! Una stagione a metà classifica tranquilla, ve lo dico io



ma se ti danno 30 milioni da spendere e campbell è da fare dai, alla pari no..


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Milan ormai prende solo scommesse, i grandi attaccanti e basta come dici tu costano pure più di Balotelli



io preferisco una scommessa alla campbell che un buon attaccante come poteva essere matri che si è rivelato un flop o andare a svenarsi per prendere negredo o madzukic, per chi dice che è un esterno, questo è una prima punta di movimento siccome è molto mobile può fare anche l'esterno ma è una primissima punta..


----------



## Serginho (21 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io preferisco una scommessa alla campbell che un buon attaccante come poteva essere matri che si è rivelato un flop o andare a svenarsi per prendere negredo o madzukic, per chi dice che è un esterno, questo è una prima punta di movimento siccome è molto mobile può fare anche l'esterno ma è una primissima punta..



Se dobbiamo inquadrarlo bene, direi che è una seconda punta (come del resto Balotelli). Ma siccome nei moduli di oggi le seconde punte sono quasi ormai scomparse, allora può essere schierato sia da prima punta che da esterno. Il suo problema però ad ora è che segna troppo poco per essere considerato una prima punta titolare


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo inquadrarlo bene, direi che è una seconda punta (come del resto Balotelli). Ma siccome nei moduli di oggi le seconde punte sono quasi ormai scomparse, allora può essere schierato sia da prima punta che da esterno. Il suo problema però ad ora è che segna troppo poco per essere considerato una prima punta titolare



ma non è una seconda punta secondo me, siccome si muove molto viene impiegato anche li, comunque un attaccante moderno, come tipo di ruolo è un suarez, non sto paragonando parlo della posizione in campo, concordo sul fatto che ancora sia un po immaturo per fare il titolare ma è una scommessa che farei se partisse balotelli..


----------



## Serginho (21 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma non è una seconda punta secondo me, siccome si muove molto viene impiegato anche li, comunque un attaccante moderno, come tipo di ruolo è un suarez, non sto paragonando parlo della posizione in campo, concordo sul fatto che ancora sia un po immaturo per fare il titolare ma è una scommessa che farei se partisse balotelli..



Ma è più che altro per lo score magro (unito alle caratteristiche tecniche) che fa di lui più una seconda punta


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma è più che altro per lo score magro (unito alle caratteristiche tecniche) che fa di lui più una seconda punta



è giovane ancora, aspettiamo prima di inquadrarlo..


----------



## Serginho (21 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è giovane ancora, aspettiamo prima di inquadrarlo..



Sì, ma a noi un grande attaccante serve ora, perché se va via Balotelli e levi già i suoi (non molti) gol, chi altro segna?


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sì, ma a noi un grande attaccante serve ora, perché se va via Balotelli e levi già i suoi (non molti) gol, chi altro segna?



intanto intaschi 30 milioni e prendi lui, cerchi di piazzare matri e pazzini e vai a cercare una punta da mettere titolare, intanto coi 30 mln ti rinforzi a centrocampo che ne abbiamo veramente bisogno..


----------



## Serginho (21 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> intanto intaschi 30 milioni e prendi lui, cerchi di piazzare matri e pazzini e vai a cercare una punta da mettere titolare, intanto coi 30 mln ti rinforzi a centrocampo che ne abbiamo veramente bisogno..



Ma io non sono contrario a Campbell, solo dico che la prima punta titolare non può essere lui. Quindi o viene a giocare come esterno, oppure fa il panchinaro


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma io non sono contrario a Campbell, solo dico che la prima punta titolare non può essere lui. Quindi o viene a giocare come esterno, oppure fa il panchinaro



concordo, neanche pogba quando la juve lo prese era un titolare, lo presero e lo inserirono piano piano..


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Giugno 2014)

Non vale un unghia di Balo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non vale un unghia di Balo.



nessuno ha detto che è più forte di balo, balo viene valutato 30 milioni in più, a queste condizioni io lo farei..


----------



## iceman. (22 Giugno 2014)

Spero rimanga li.


----------

